# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] Looking for „safe” bot

## Vuxiu

Been banned using jieguan on 2accs. Is there any bot that was not really hurt during recent banwaves? Some pixel bot maybe?

----------


## d2r-bot

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ot-market.html

Take a look or join the GID discord to learn more!

----------


## pistoltrainer63

> https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ot-market.html
> 
> Take a look or join the GID discord to learn more!


They said "safe" bot...

----------


## d2r-bot

> They said "safe" bot...


Lol? If you're looking for a 100% safe bot then go bot offline.

We have hundreds of people using GID after the last ban wave and we're fine.

----------


## pistoltrainer63

> Lol? If you're looking for a 100% safe bot then go bot offline.
> 
> We have hundreds of people using GID after the last ban wave and we're fine.


You say that your product has been fine since the last banwave like it was not just a month ago, "Lol". My comment to you was nothing more than he asked for a "safe" product and you linked one that is not safe....

If I were Vuxiu, I would pick one of the products that have avoided all banwaves since launch.

----------


## d2r-bot

> You say that your product has been fine since the last banwave like it was not just a month ago, "Lol". My comment to you was nothing more than he asked for a "safe" product and you linked one that is not safe....
> 
> If I were Vuxiu, I would pick one of the products that have avoided all banwaves since launch.


LOL, no point arguing with you. Good luck

Botting clearly isn't for you if you're looking for 100% safe.

----------

